# Dark Futures: SF meets Horror - NOW ON KU



## Tony Richards

Alien? Predator? Who can deny it ... science fiction and horror can go together like a hand inside a glove.

An Earthman tries to learn a deadly alien martial art, and finds the terrifying truth behind it. A blind boy senses that our planet is being invaded, but in a wholly unexpected way. A grieving father attempts travelling back in time to save his daughter. A vacationer meets with otherworldly peril on a deserted Jamaican shore. And there's more ...

It's time to have your close encounter ... of the fear kind.

TAKE A CLOSER LOOK HERE.

_"Richards is a master" -- RT Book Reviews.

"A hell of a writer" -- Horror World.

"A unique and eloquent voice" -- John Pelan.

"Always first-class" -- R. Chetwynd-Hayes.

"A master of the art" -- Black Static magazine.

"Man, can this guy write!" -- Ed Gorman._


----------



## Tony Richards

The cover, btw, is by the terrific Steve Upham, who's done the art for 5 of my books on Kindle. Here's his link:
http://www.screamingdreams.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Welcome to KindleBoards, Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards

This is still selling well. Who says that readers only like to stick to just one genre?


----------



## Tony Richards

You can see the complete details of my books on Kindle -- and even read quick, easy previews of them -- at The Indie Book Lounge: http://bit.ly/rsEOwl


----------



## Tony Richards

In fact, Steve has done more than 5 covers now. Here's the direct link to his online gallery:
http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards

And you can find out more about my fiction at my website: http://richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards

You can get full-sized collections of my work in hard print and on Kindle - and Midnight's Angels, the latest novel in my Raine's Landing supernatural thriller series - from Dark Regions Press:
http://www.darkregions.com


----------



## Tony Richards

Two more of my Dark Regions books will be out on Kindle before too long:
My latest collection of short fiction, Our Lady of the Shadows.
And Midnight’s Angels, the third in my series of supernatural thrillers set in the strange town of Raine’s Landing, Massachusetts, where the real witches of Salem fled.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's an interview with me in which I talk about my work on Kindle here:
http://www.monsterlibrarian.com/TheCirculationDesk/


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's my blog, with news of all my latest publications: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards

My latest collection -- Our Lady of the Shadows -- is getting rave reviews. You can find out more about it on my blog (above). I'll let you know as soon as it is out on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the same goes for my third Raine's Landing novel.


----------



## Tony Richards

Busy with the fifth Raine's Landing novel at the moment. But I'll be publishing more on Kindle later in the year.


----------



## Tony Richards

If you like science fiction, I also have a straight SF collection out on Kindle, _To Steal an Angel_.


----------



## Tony Richards

And if you prefer horror, there's plenty of my work to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards

I just published 2 new books on Kindle this week, and updated a third.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's a much bigger -- illustrated -- Sherlock Holmes book coming.


----------



## Tony Richards

David Wingrove -- author of the epic _Chung Kuo _ science fiction saga -- is the guest writer on my blog this week: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards

There should be a big collection of my sf coming out next year. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Tony Richards

That terrific writer of suspense, Ed Gorman, has posted glowing reviews of 2 of my short story collections - one of them available on Kindle -- on his blog, as well as publishing an interview with me. Click here:
http://newimprovedgorman.blogspot.com/2011/12/pro-file-tony-richards.html


----------



## Tony Richards

I might well have Ed as my next guest blogger, if he's not too busy.


----------



## Tony Richards

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards

There are interviews with me and several other SF/fantasy/supernatural authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards

I've recently been blogging about all 16 of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## acellis

Looks like my kind of stuff! I'll have to pick up a copy.


----------



## Tony Richards

Thanks, A.C.. Best of luck with your own work -- looks interesting.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Good for you! sounds like you're making the system work for you!


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm trying, Tamara.


----------



## Tony Richards

And I added my 17th title just last week.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'll have a couple of new collections of short stories -- horror/supernatural/dark fantasy -- going on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards

You can follow me on Facebook here: http://on.fb.me/GEhADj


----------



## Tony Richards

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards

More opinions and advice on writing soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've more stories uploading on Kindle all the time, including a massive new collection.


----------



## Tony Richards

Haven't bumped this in a while.


----------



## Tony Richards

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards

Steve painted both of my sf covers.


----------



## Tony Richards

This is one of my best collections.


----------



## Tony Richards

A great book. One of my faves. Worth it just for _Hk'na Master_.


----------



## Tony Richards

_Dark Futures_ now has a linked Table of Contents.


----------



## Tony Richards

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards

"Unlike many low-cost kindle books, the author actually proofread the book and formatted it properly!" -- http://amzn.to/MhGcEW


----------



## Tony Richards

_Dark Futures_ has always been one of my most popular titles.


----------



## Tony Richards

And, once again, I recommend it.


----------



## Tony Richards

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards

Buy now, while stocks last!


----------



## Tony Richards

A futuristically scary read for Halloween.


----------



## Tony Richards

The perfect read for these dark, cold evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards

Don't miss the chance to read these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards

One of the best of my self-pubbed ebooks ... give it a serious look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Glad to report that people are taking an interest in _Dark Futures_ again after a mysterious quiet period. This whole KDP business is extremely unpredictable.


----------



## Tony Richards

Happy Holidays to all my readers, and to everyone on Kindleboards!


----------



## Tony Richards

4 new stories have now been added to this collection.


----------



## Tony Richards

Oh, I forgot. Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards

_Dark Futures_ now has 7 stories and a novelette. Great value!


----------



## Tony Richards

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards

And yet again.


----------



## Tony Richards

4 additional stories!


----------



## Tony Richards

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards

Oh brother, this one's long due a bump.


----------



## Shane Ward

Looks very interesting and lots of additional things too, you could add them all to the main post so we don't get lost 

Shane


----------



## Tony Richards

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards

_Dark Futures_ is selling nicely in the UK at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

And yet another chance. Give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

What have you got to lose? 99 cents?


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to join in with the scary sci-fi fun.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more words.


----------



## JeffMcIntyre

Wow, the phrase "alien martial art" caught me for some reason. I'll have to check this out. Are the aliens bipeds? No wait, don't tell me.


----------



## Tony Richards

Enjoy, Jeff ... if that's the right word.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to enter some Dark Futures.


----------



## Tony Richards

Take a look at the rest of my ebook fiction too ... the links are below.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

More new fiction on the way ... meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just back from a great short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

A brand-new book of short stories is due out very soon from Dark Renaissance Books. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's a new novel on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards

Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

Hope you all had a terrific Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards

Wishing you all a Very Good 2014.


----------



## Tony Richards

Have a great year, people. And read many good books.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've a new ebook out soon -- a futuristic murder mystery, this time. Just finishing putting the material together.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's now out. See my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards

More books news very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've yet another new novel -- a vampire epic this time -- due out in September 2014. More info about it on my blog. Meanwhile, there's this, and plenty more to keep you busy reading. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards

And more books news due pretty soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just waiting for word from my agent.


----------



## Tony Richards

And now there's news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards

With more books appearing on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Alien martial arts and more. Give this collection a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

There'll be new fiction, full-length and short, plus some reprints.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just putting it all together.


----------



## Tony Richards

And writing some brand-new fiction which I think you will enjoy.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's a brand-new novel out on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards

With more to come next month.


----------



## Tony Richards

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 2 long collections, a brand-new haunted hotel novel, and 3 full-length novels in my Raine's Landing supernatural adventure series.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is almost over. Here's your last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is now over for my Raine's Landing series of novels, but not for Complete Holmes or Three Dozen Terrifying Tales.


----------



## Tony Richards

Sale over this weekend, but some of my ebooks are always 99c, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards

That won't change at any time soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

It still hasn't. There are many of my e-books at minimum price. Which doesn't mean I think nothing of them, far from it, most of this is previously print-published work ... I simply want you to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards

More 99c fiction is coming next year.


----------



## Tony Richards

Including a female superhero tale.


----------



## Tony Richards

Wishing all my readers a brilliant 2015 ... oh, and everyone else!


----------



## Tony Richards

Have a great year!


----------



## Tony Richards

And be sure to read more books.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

A new collection is now up, with some brand-new fiction to come next week.


----------



## Tony Richards

Both now up ... see the last 2 covers in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's a new book on the way in April. Meanwhile, there's plenty of my fiction to choose from, in a variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just finishing a new story. And then the book will be out -- a near future police thriller.


----------



## Tony Richards

The new book's now out ... sf/detective fiction fusion. I _told _you there was a wide variety of genres in my work.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just putting together a boxset of my novels now.


----------



## Tony Richards

Meanwhile, here are some terrific stories.


----------



## Tony Richards

This is an expanded version of the original collection.


----------



## Tony Richards

With 2 extra stories.


----------



## Tony Richards

All of the stories in this collection have previously seen print in magazines and anthologies, but there is new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle regularly. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections, including this one -- are available for minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards

All of my self-published eBooks are available for minimum price through most of August. These include 3 full-length novels (one of them previously published by Eos/HarperCollins) and a huge collection of my horror stories. Available on Kindle, Nook, Kobo, and Smashwords.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that sale is still on. Go on ... take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's still on!


----------



## Tony Richards

But the sale will be over by the end of this month.


----------



## Tony Richards

Last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've extended the sale for a few days, but you're now drinking at the Last Chance Saloon.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is now over, but the most expensive of my eBooks sells for $2.99 (plus fees) and many are permanently at minimum price. Including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards

My e-books like this are still at the minimum price Amazon allows.


----------



## Tony Richards

That's still the case, and always will be.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's this collection again.


----------



## Tony Richards

And again.

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Tony Richards

More of my sf/horror fusion tales will be appearing on Kindle before much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm very fond of writing fusion fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's more of it to come.


----------



## Tony Richards

Meanwhile, there's this to get your teeth into.


----------



## Tony Richards

Most of my eBooks -- including this one --- are available on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

With more appearing on Kindle all the time.


----------



## Tony Richards

And a new novel due to appear soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

But these are some of my best short stories.


----------



## Tony Richards

And they're available to read on KU, if you have it. But they're not exactly pricey if you don't.


----------



## Tony Richards

And -- yup -- I really did predict Donald Trump's plans for a Mexican wall back in 2005.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look at this great story collection.


----------



## Tony Richards

Wishing you all the best possible 2017!!!


----------



## Tony Richards

What's possible remains to be seen.


----------



## Tony Richards

Let's hope that it turns out to be a good one.


----------



## Tony Richards

Many of my novels and collections are on sale at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards

Take advantage while they're still on offer.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards

There won't be too many more.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've decided to extend this special offer for a little longer. Why not take advantage while it lasts?


----------



## Tony Richards

But it's coming to an end quite soon, so it's a good idea to act now.


----------



## Tony Richards

You've still a chance to get some books, because I've extended the Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case ... for a short while, at least.


----------



## Tony Richards

And you can still do that going into August. Grab yourself some vacation reads.


----------



## Tony Richards

You've still a chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards

All of my eBooks are currently at low prices, including my new crime novel THE TRIBE from CD Publishing.


----------



## Tony Richards

My Special Offer might be coming to a finish at the end of August. Last chance, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards

But no. The low price on almost all my eBooks is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my self-published work continues. Almost all eBooks at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that's still true at the start of November. Minimum price on all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards

Make use of these offers while you still can. They will not last forever.


----------



## Tony Richards

Wishing a great 2018 to you all!


----------



## Tony Richards

That goes for all my readers and everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards

And my novels and long collections are mostly on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards

That's still the case. But not forever. Get some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

The special offer on my full-length novels and long collections is finished. But they are still available for $2.99, and much of my shorter work stays at the minimum price -- 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards

A lot of my longer fiction is now available at the price of 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards

Why not get some copies while you still have time?


----------



## Tony Richards

And there are new eBooks being added to the list constantly.


----------



## Tony Richards

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

That is still the case, good readers.


----------



## Tony Richards

Why not check them out while they are available at such a great price?


----------



## Tony Richards

This is one of my favorite collections. I love writing fusion fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look at it.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there are more books on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer on most of my eBooks is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's still a Special Offer Price on many of my Kindle eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer Prices on many of my eBooks are still in place ... check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards

A whole book of fantastic fusion fiction, and on Special Offer too.


----------



## Tony Richards

Perfect reading for the fast-approaching Halloween.


----------



## Tony Richards

Most of my eBooks on Kindle are at Special Offer Price right now ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards

That's a lot of fiction for a small price.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case. Bargain reading for the Holiday break.


----------



## Tony Richards

To mark the start of the new decade, all of my self-published books on Kindle are on Minimum Price Sale.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case. Grab a copy while it's still at Minimum Price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here is another chance to make that purchase.


----------



## Tony Richards

Fusion fiction, both imaginative and scary.


----------



## Tony Richards

Get this eBook at a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all of my eBooks are now available for around a buck. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all my work on Kindle is still available at Special Offer Prices.


----------



## Tony Richards

Get this large collection for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to buy this eBook for a very low price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all my eBooks on Kindle are at Special Offer Price at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case coming up to Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards

Some great reading for 2021 ... and at a good price too.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all my work on Kindle is at Special Offer Price and about half of it is on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that still applies today.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all of my eBooks are at a Special Offer Price right now.


----------



## Tony Richards

Huge amounts of fiction, short stories, short novels and full-length ones, all at low prices on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards

You can now read this complete collection on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is now true of almost all my horror collections.

DARK FUTURES


----------



## Tony Richards

Which can be bought at a Special Offer Price as well.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all my novels and collections on Kindle can now be read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

A month's reading of supernatural and horror fiction ... all of it available on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all my fiction on Kindle -- horror, ghosts, dark fantasy, sf, crime -- is now available to read on KU. Check out the full list: Tony Richards


----------

